# my new camera



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

bought from a workmate and shooting buddy that couldn't find time to use it, a Nikon D5000, I'm no photographer but here's my early attempts,,,will probs have to do a few posts to upload the files


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

the next two


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

5 and 6


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

7 and 8 and 9


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Love the detail.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Love the detail.


I think pic 2, Ruby scenting the foundation of my shed, highlights good detail, she could be a smoothie but the camera really picks out her beard , that's a natural beard by the way, never been clipped or shaped in any form.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Love #2. The light really catches her beard. Good range of values and nice use of shallow depth of field to highlight Ruby.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Love the detail.


was messing about with the macro setting on shoot today and forgot to knock it back to normal for a head shot of Ruby..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope you get a chance to take some pictures in the field


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> I hope you get a chance to take some pictures in the field


done some today,,,,y'all wanna see them?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Nah 


Just kidding 
Show em off


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Nah
> 
> 
> Just kidding
> Show em off


this could take all night...I'll do 2 at a time, not all vizsla related


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

next 3


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

:


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

:


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll post the rest tomorrow before we're out again


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

and some more


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

the little cocker spaniel, Marnie, it was her first day out on a shoot, my friend had been looking after her whilst her owners were on holiday in the mediterranean, after following the black labs around for a couple of hours then my two dogs, she started hunting on her own and actually managed to flush quite a few pheasants. What really surprised me was how well Ruby took to her in the back of the pick=up,,,that's Ruby's terrain and only the privileged are allowed in there


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Are they the wiry Vizslas? How much brushing is involved? Are they a different temperament from the smooth? Sure look as happy as our other Vizslas. Nice tails too!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

cuddlebuglove said:


> Are they the wiry Vizslas? How much brushing is involved? Are they a different temperament from the smooth? Sure look as happy as our other Vizslas. Nice tails too!
> 
> Thank you for sharing.


mine are wirehaired vizslas cuddlebuglove, a separate breed to smooth vizslas. They tend to be more "laid back" than smooths (apparently!) but they are very velcro too. They don't need too much brushing, typically I'll brush them once a week, more seems to come out of Ruby, the smoother one, than Elvis, the hairier one


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

3 more from today


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

a couple from last week's saturday shoot


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

the lady, Ingrid, in the 2nd pic asked me to take a pic of her and her dog,,,she was unaware of the activity behind her, she still is ;D.....she's gonna kill me when she sees it haha


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

worst thing you can do with a camera is..let your kids have a shot with it......honestly I'm not a one eyed viking...just pairing up some birds when my eldest lad shouts "Dad,,,,gotcha!"


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> worst thing you can do with a camera is..let your kids have a shot with it......honestly I'm not a one eyed viking...just pairing up some birds when my eldest lad shouts "Dad,,,,gotcha!"


Often said.......

The camera never lies, also kids often tell the truth!!!

Loving the pics on the new camera, love the new 'goaty' very 'Bebbington esk'!!!!

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > worst thing you can do with a camera is..let your kids have a shot with it......honestly I'm not a one eyed viking...just pairing up some birds when my eldest lad shouts "Dad,,,,gotcha!"
> ...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

if anyone wants to see more pics i believe I'm the only Doug Boardley on Facebook


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I think sometimes I take it for granted what a beautiful part of the world I live in, especially in Autumn and working my dogs in stunning landscapes, not saying my photo is stunning, but the countryside is


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

harrigab said:


> I think sometimes I take it for granted what a beautiful part of the world I live in, especially in Autumn and working my dogs in stunning landscapes, not saying my photo is stunning, but the countryside is


I often envy the landscape in your photos, but when I think about how much climbing would be involved in its enjoyment, my envy is somewhat tempered <G>.

I take it that's a house in this photo? What an incredible location it has!!!

Bob


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm sure that the Vizslas get quite a workout in that terrain; but may I ask if they run uunleashed how do you protect them against snakes- or do they begin to hibernate?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

cuddlebuglove said:


> I'm sure that the Vizslas get quite a workout in that terrain; but may I ask if they run uunleashed how do you protect them against snakes- or do they begin to hibernate?


we live in the UK....very few snakes here and only one type (adder) is venomous..and no, my dogs don't hibernate haha


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Bob said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > I think sometimes I take it for granted what a beautiful part of the world I live in, especially in Autumn and working my dogs in stunning landscapes, not saying my photo is stunning, but the countryside is
> ...


yep, that's the shoot owner's house Bob, Barbon Manor


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hmmmm! don't leave your camera on the table when you get back from a house party haha..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

drawing onto a point or two


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

;D ...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

...some more


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That new camera and those dogs are making you look like a pro.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> That new camera and those dogs are making you look like a pro.


not sure about the "pro" bit, there's plenty of shots that get binned haha


----------



## lord brush (Oct 22, 2015)

So you're up near South Lakes are you Harrigab? 

I love that part of the world- we're only 45 minute drive away- we regularly go up to the Silverdale area and My aunt lives in Priest Hutton too. 

Great photos!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Lord said:


> So you're up near South Lakes are you Harrigab?
> 
> I love that part of the world- we're only 45 minute drive away- we regularly go up to the Silverdale area and My aunt lives in Priest Hutton too.
> 
> Great photos!


yep, about 3 miles south side of Kendal


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Is it Harrison that's been taking some of those pics? He's got a great eye--really frames the subjects well. His timing is pretty impeccable too, haha!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> Is it Harrison that's been taking some of those pics? He's got a great eye--really frames the subjects well. His timing is pretty impeccable too, haha!


Ha ha! yep Harrison has taken some, so has Gabriel,,,all the ones of the dogs are mine though


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Great pictures


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Great pics H,
Dogs are coming on well and your boys are shooting up too.
Good times😉
Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Great pics H,
> Dogs are coming on well and your boys are shooting up too.
> Good times😉
> Hobbsy


we're out on picking up duties on thursday hobbsy, so alas i doubt I'll take the camera, a 300 bird day between 4 picker uppers, I should be laden down with at least a dozen birds every drive without the additional camera weight, but yes, all coming on well, young Gabriel absolutely loves coming out with us...Harrison does when he gets there, but he takes a bit of coaxing to come tbh


----------

